# my sentra



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

the reason for the 80's style looking pics is because of the low quality $15 digi cam i used

http://photos.yahoo.com/bc/shawn742/lst?.dir=/Sentra&.view=t

and yea, it's slow


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Looks great bro.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

thanks, by the way, your rims look very familiar


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

these are the post drop pics eh? Looks much better now!

got me laughin with the 80's pics, you just need rounded corners on em.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Neil said:


> *these are the post drop pics eh? Looks much better now!
> 
> got me laughin with the 80's pics, you just need rounded corners on em. *


 yea...my dad's old ass ford truck just adds to the 80's look


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

nice ride!
i like the wheels


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

how come everybody has those rims? i have them too.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Nice ride. Its nice to see good taste in rims. if you cant tell from my lil pic in the left corner, i have the same rims.


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

yeh i know i noticed when i checked ur website, these rims are very nice for a white b14, they look really nice in person, i dont like chrome that much.


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

nice ride man.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Keep it going dogg!


----------

